# Uv sterilizer vs co2



## lil-lynx (18 May 2010)

i have diy co2 running on my aquarium and was thinking about adding a uv sterilizer. if  i did add a uv would it kill the co2 in the water or effect the co2 ?


----------



## alip01 (28 May 2010)

I don't think it would, as the CO2's a gas not an organism that can be killed.  The yeast in the bottle or wherever you've got it wouldn't come into contact with the UV steriliser, so it shouldn't make a difference.  Why are you looking to install a steriliser?  Very few people running freshwater tanks use them, it's mainly marine keepers that use them I believe.


----------



## lil-lynx (28 May 2010)

just to keep the algie down and also we have had 2 outbursts of white spot on my dads 5ft long aquarium


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 May 2010)

The UV would help with that, also turning up the temp a little to get the white spot free swimming will kill them as they pass through the UV although the ones that are attached to the fish will not be affected by UV in the water. UV is a good way of keeping down background levels of bacteria which it kills both friendly and unfriendly, various diseases are present in the aquarium just looking for a fish with low immunity a bit like humans with cold sores etc that can take a hold when we are stressed or run down so check a few other factors to see if there is a reason your fish may be stressed making them more prone to disease. Prevention is always better than the cure.
Alip's right though UV will not affect the co2 which is just gas and as long as the yeast mix never comes in contact with the steriliser that will be safe also. UV will also only kill off green water type algae other types that are attached to rocks plants etc won't be affected as they don't pass through it.


----------

